

When Songwriting Meets Search Engine Optimization - livestyle
http://priceonomics.com/when-songwriting-meets-search-engine-optimization/

======
sp332
Well if you're going to buy songs like that, why not get them from people with
some actual talent?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpfp0vV8VEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpfp0vV8VEc)

